# Demon vs Autoglym



## Grizzlebear

I have always been a big fan of Autoglym, having a black car its important to get good results. however our Morrisons has an offer on Demon kits with everything chucked in for £12. Was wondering if its worth a try.

Contains:
Demon Wash Snow Foam Shampoo 1L
Demon Spray On Shine 1L
Demon Clean 1L
Demon Wheels 1L
Demon Tyres 1L
Large Sponge
Microfibre Cloth
Mighty Oak Air Freshene


----------



## Von Twinzig

Sponge?

Black car = Meguiars.

VT


----------



## gtime

I've used the spray on wax I think it was, spray on while wet and dry off with micro fibre, worked well. Not being funny for £12 it's worth a shot, I paid double that just for my menzerna polish


----------



## Grizzlebear

Did the wifes car first, the stuff is not bad but not as good as autoglym, however i did try the spray on shine on the TT and it did a pretty good job as did the interior cleaner. I think i have used autoglym for so long im a bit biased.


----------



## s_robinson91

Black car= Poorboys Black Hole. Buy some I guarantee you will not regret it. Best polish for a black car that I have ever used!!! 8)


----------



## gtime

s_robinson91 said:


> Black car= Poorboys Black Hole. Buy some I guarantee you will not regret it. Best polish for a black car that I have ever used!!! 8)


Poorboys is a very good and reasonably priced wax!
Finished mine a treat the other day!


----------



## Stormx

Grizzlebear said:


> Did the wifes car first, the stuff is not bad but not as good as autoglym, however i did try the spray on shine on the TT and it did a pretty good job as did the interior cleaner. I think i have used autoglym for so long im a bit biased.


I also saw this deal at the weekend - For £12, even for a back up set of cleaners, It's worth the money


----------



## TTimi

The snow foam isn't very good, but good to use as car shampoo and smells lovely.

I've also used the spray on shine and it's good as a quick wash.

For £12 you can't go wrong! Will still make your car very sparkly and clean


----------



## Templar

Can't say I'm a fan of Demon /carplan cleaning products...best I can say about it is alright.

Having had mainly black cars over the years I've found synthetic cleaning, polishing and detailing products work best. My main everyday arsenal consists of mainly meguiars products, not too keen on their shampoo (I use zymol) ,their best products I've found are ultimate quik detailer..superb shine and beading for a detailing product and good on glass too. Ultimate compound works well so does the 105 and 205 cutting compounds.


----------



## lordlee

If you like the Megs quick detailer try out Sonax Brialliant Shine detailer as it's superior shine wise plus its hydrophobic qualities make it even better.
Also if you want to try a really good car shampoo then give Bilt Hambers Auto Wash a go - it's excellent.


----------



## Templar

Will do, always looking at try new stuff out. As for the bilt hamber stuff I've used some of their products before and been pleased with the results especially their iron out equivalent, can't remember the name..beginning with K ..korsodil or something like that.


----------

